# Supreme court to hear obama fraud case 2-15-13



## danthefordman (Dec 23, 2012)

Should be interesting.

Breaking Obama: Supreme Court To Hear Obama Fraud Case February 15, 2013


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

I can't find confirmation of this anywhere. Too good to be true?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lets see ifn i picked my employees to write a review on my performance...


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttt.

you think it will be an honest evaluation??


----------



## danthefordman (Dec 23, 2012)

That Breaking Obama site posts a lot of stuff, I can't validate or invalidate, I can only hope!

I doubt this is anything official but here is a list that shows the kind of leader we have.
Breaking Obama: BREAKING NEWS: Obama Fails Background Check!


----------

